# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Любимые смайлы

## Asteriks

_У Вас есть любимые смайлы? Какие? 
Может быть, у Вас есть классный смайл, которого нету в смайлах форума? Поместите его здесь!_

----------


## Sanych

А я вот их потом соберу и поставлю на форум. А остальные снесу. И будут у нас только любимые смайлы на форуме

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## vova230

Никогда не задумывался об этом вопросе. Иногда встречаются по сети интересные смайлики, но мне что-то сложно ими пользоваться. Пока найдешь желаемый, так проще словами написать.

----------


## VirDignus

а мне колобки нравятся, но их такое множество,что не один форум не выдержит ))

----------


## Sanych

Это правда. Колобков развелось на все вкусы немерено.

----------


## Irina

вот такой есть

и такой

и вот ещё

----------


## Akasey

вот
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
а вот немного не детский
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Чёт не вижу ни одного даже со включеным платником.

----------


## Marusja

:lev: - вот мой любимый смайл!!!!

----------


## Irina

> Чёт не вижу ни одного даже со включеным платником.


Я смайлы Акасея вижу

----------


## Akasey

я Ирины тоже вижу

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]     [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А тут целая куча всяких разных [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## Irina

Много разных.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

 Например вот такие)))    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

